# My journey down from 273...



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

I spent my four years of high school really into bodybuilding and maintained a decent physique.  Since I got to college three years ago I went up from 195 to 273.  About ten weeks ago I got so frustrated that I decided to make a change.  So far I have lost 34lbs and am currently at 239lbs. I have adopted the bodybuilding lifestyle again but this, like Jennys said, I am going to make it a "lifestyle, not a diet."


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

See, you came up with a title yourself! 

Good move acclu!  You've done a great job so far and we'll make sure you keep kicking ass


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Aug 5 meals*

Aug 5

Unfortunately I didnt make it to 6 meals but I aim for 5-6 so I am sitll happy.  My diet is probably not as strict as most of yours.  I am sure I will get a lot of comments about the bread, milk, chese, etc but I am using them all in very small portions.  Like I said, this is a lifestyle thing.  I am not cutting up for a competition so I dont think I need to be so strict on myself, I have all the time in the world.  I am having good success so far so I think I will continue and just make changes as needed, if progress slow down. 

Meal 1:  99% fat free ground turkey (leftover from previous night)
             1 slice wholewheat bread
             1 tsp peanut butter
             1tbsp flax, 1 fish oil, multi-vitamin

Meal 2:  1 large grilled chicken breast (chopped)
              3/4 cup of white rice. (no brown)  
              1 medium sweet potato

Meal 3:  6 egg whites
              1/2 slice low-fat borden american cheese
              1/2 slice whole wheat toast
              1 tsp peanut butter
              1 fish oil capsule

Meal 4:  1 can tuna in water
              1 tsp mayonaise ( had to, to dry by itself)
              1 grapefruit

meal 5: 1 scoop whey protein
             1/2 cup 2% milk
             1 tbsp flax
             1 tsp peanut butter
             1/4 banana
             small serving of 99% fat free ground turkey
             1 fish oil capsule


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Training*

Yeah, this name poped in my head so I just decided to go with it!

As far as training, I didnt do anything today (aug 5).  I had done chest and triceps the day before and even did 25 min of cardio so I was pretty sore and decided to take the day off.  

I am leaving on a cruise this Sunday so taht will definately be a challenge.  It will definately be hard to keep my diet and training up to par while on the boat but I will definately do my best.  Oceandude already gave me some suggestions on another thread about the cruise but I would definately like to hear some advice from others.  I think the cruise has internet so hopefully I will be able to report in throughout the vacation, hopefully that I have been following my diet!  I will also be taking alot of pics so I will post some when I get back.

Before I leave I will take some more progress pics, it has been about ten days since my last ones so I am gonna update my collection.  I will post those before I leave as well.

Anyways, its almost 4am here in Florida so I guess I better be hitting the sack, will report in again tomm, I mean today  

Luis


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Would you like some advice on your meal plan?


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

definately Jodi...  Advice would be great


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

my advice would be to 'stay away from the internet' ... you're on vacation man - enjoy it!


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

naturaltan, it seems like that is the advice that I am getting from most people, and to be honest, chances are that is what I will end up doing BUT I keep telling myself I gotta stick with it...

Im just really motivated right now and would hate to go nuts on the cruise and lose a lot of my progress....which took much hard work...

Jodi, I know my original post sounded like I wasnt willing to make changes to my diet but that is not what I meant.  I just dont think I am ready to make drastic changes to the point where I am eating 20g of carbs and only lettuce and brocoli all day.  I would definately like to hear about suggestions on better carb choices, supps, protein, etc...

Also, thanks for replying to my post "fish oil, flax, or both"  I was hoping to hear from you as I have noticed u have lots of knowledge about subject...


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Aug 6 meal 1*

meal 1:  2 scoops designer whey protein
             1/3 banana
             1 tsp peanut butter
             1 tbsp flax oil
             1 fish oil capsule
             1 multivitamin


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

acc ... no need to blow what progress you've had so far ... just watch what you're eating and if it's not the healthest choice, just moderate the amount you're eating.  Vacations are supposed to be stress free.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

How old are you?

Cruise!!   Lucky!  Enjoy yourself and just use some better food choices.  Don't worry about macros and such, just try to keep it healthier and don't stress if you indulge.  I would


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

Jodi, I am 21... 22 on 9/7 

About the cruise...I guess I will make sure I enjoy myself and not stress about macros, etc but I will definately try to keep it clean...I hope


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

*meal 2 aug 6*

meal 2

1/4 chicken white (no skin)
3/4 cup sweet potato
1/2 cup green beans
1 corn bread muffin (extra cardio tonight for this)


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Aug 6 Totals*

Still only got 5 meals today.  No lifiting today but for cardio I played raquetball for about 45 min.

meal 1:  
2 scoops designer whey protein
1/3 banana
1 tsp peanut butter
1 tbsp flax oil
1 fish oil capsule
1 multivitamin

meal 2:
1/4 chicken white (no skin)
3/4 cup sweet potato
1/2 cup green beans
1 corn bread muffin (extra cardio tonight for this)

meal 3:
1 can tuna in water
1 tsp mayo
1 tsp peanut butter
1/2 cup sweet potato

meal 4:
1 grilled chicken breast
3 cups romaine lettuce
Vinegar

meal 5:
7 egg whites
1/2 slice borden american cheese


----------



## Jenny (Aug 6, 2003)

Morning Acclu! 

I wanna go on a cruise too..  I agree with the rest, enjoy it and indulge a little, just not too much  I know it's hard to keep away from the good stuff once you start..  Maybe one cheat meal a day. Bring a shaker and some protein powder and other convenient struff


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

acclu97 - Well, the first thing I'm noticing is that I don't think your eating enough food.  You should be eating close to 2900 calories.  What are your macros for the day and per meal?

Oh and bananas, milk and bread may not be your best choices


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 7, 2003)

Jenny, I will definately be taking some protein powder, it usually makes me feel full and hopefully this will keep me away from endulging on deserts....  Other than that, I think I'll just keep it as clean as possible 

Jodi, The bread I can deinately eliminate.  I was eating whole wheat which I thought would be better than white but I guess bread in general is bad.  Does whole wheat bread have a high glycemic value?

The milk and banana will deifnately be the toughest.  I have been using them to make my shakes and it really makes them taste better    I have tried taking my shakes with just water but I really hate drinking them like that, I have to just swallow it fast instead of enjoy it....  Do you have any other suggestions of ways I can make my shake so that they still taste decent?

As far as the calories, I really didnt realize this.  I havent really sat down and calculated macros, I just figured I was getting enough.  If I am to increase my caloris, what food group should I do it with....more protein, carbs or fat?  

Thanks...Luis


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 7, 2003)

*Workout for 8/7*

This is the routine I plan on doing...

Squats: 1x12@135  1x8@185  1x6@205
Leg Press:  1x8@360 1x6@450 1x4@540
Standing Leg Curls: 1x12@50 1x8@60 1x6@70
Calve Raises: 1x14@180 1x12@200 1x8@220

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by acclu97 *_
> Jenny, I will definately be taking some protein powder, it usually makes me feel full and hopefully this will keep me away from endulging on deserts....  Other than that, I think I'll just keep it as clean as possible
> 
> Jodi, The bread I can deinately eliminate.  I was eating whole wheat which I thought would be better than white but I guess bread in general is bad.  Does whole wheat bread have a high glycemic value?
> ...


Try 100% stone ground whole grain bread.  Banana is one of the worst fruits.  Try strawberries instead.  They are slow burners and tastes great in chocolate and vanilla.

Figure out what you've have been eating for macros and we can take it from there.


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 7, 2003)

*meals for aug 7*

Only 5 meals again today, its starting to be the norm.  I gotta work on getting that extra meal in.  My first shake was with strawberries instead of banana and water instead of milk but it wasnt too good.  I left the banana until after my workout, thought it would be the best time to eat it if I had to.  Also ate bread post workout.  I went overboard on this meal but I was really hungry.

meal 1:
7 egg whites
1 slice american cheese
1 grapefruit
1 fish oil cap

meal 2:
1 cup rice
1 grilled chicken breast

meal 3: (pre workout)
1.5 scoop whey protein
3 frozen strawberries
1 fish oil cap

meal 4: (post workout)
2 scoops whey protein
1/2 banana (gotta stop eating them)
1/2 cup 1% milk
1 slice whole wheat bread
1 tbsp peanut butter
1 tbsp flax oil
1 fish oil cap

meal 5:
6 egg whites
1 slice american cheese
1/4 cup cottage cheese

workout was legs and it went just as I listed previously.  Also did some abs, about 200 crunches in sets of 25.  Ended with 20 min of cardio on the bike.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Damn!  You eat less than I do.  We really need to figure out your macros here and increase your cals.  I fear that your metabolism is or will slow down and if you don't bring your cals up than your only hurting yourself.  Figure out your macros and I will show you how I would kick this back into gear


----------



## acclu97 (Aug 8, 2003)

That bad huh...  The last thing I wanna do is slow down my metabolism so I am gonna rally appreciate some help with this.  Today is my last day before I leave for the cruise and I am running errands like a madman.  I probabbly wont get a chance to sit down and calculate macros so I am gonna make it a priority as soon as I get back from the cruise.  Anyways, thanks for your help and good luck to you on your diet, keep kicking ass


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by acclu97 *_
> The milk and banana will deifnately be the toughest.  I have been using them to make my shakes and it really makes them taste better    I have tried taking my shakes with just water but I really hate drinking them like that, I have to just swallow it fast instead of enjoy it....  Do you have any other suggestions of ways I can make my shake so that they still taste decent?
> 
> 
> Thanks...Luis



welcome to protein shakes ...  

In the battle of weight loss, I'd definitely put up with the taste of shakes with water.  Like everything else, once you get used to it (flax oil ... hemp oil in your shakes ) it becomes routine.  

Good luck and let us know how the cruise went.


----------

